# rear end problem



## lugnut (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a 12 bolt rear end in my 68 gto,the problem is when I turn left the drivers side wheel starts to jerk? a friend said it needs more posi-lube? I do have a bit of wheel hop,but I removed the cover and cant see any broken gears or any metal in the bottem? any help would be great
thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

lugnut said:


> I have a 12 bolt rear end in my 68 gto,the problem is when I turn left the drivers side wheel starts to jerk? a friend said it needs more posi-lube? I do have a bit of wheel hop,but I removed the cover and cant see any broken gears or any metal in the bottem? any help would be great
> thanks


Replace diff fluid and add friction modifier, should help..... try to get a high quality brand like Amsoil (pm subdriver) or if you have to Royal Purple. :cheers


----------



## lugnut (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks,that did the trick!!! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No problem! :cheers


----------

